# Famous people you have met



## Northerner (May 14, 2009)

I think the best person I met was Charles Duke, who walked on the Moon in the Apollo missions - Apollo 16. I also met Patrick Moore several times and, sliding down the scale rather a lot, Jimmy Saville and Charlie Williams!


----------



## Steff (May 14, 2009)

i have met kevin phillips played for sunderland currently at birmingham fc, also jeff brazier who is the father to jade goodys 2 boys and jimmy tarbuck


----------



## mikep1979 (May 14, 2009)

my all time fave is tommy smith. ex liverpool defender. also met robbie fowler and mick hucknall


----------



## sofaraway (May 14, 2009)

bobby charlton, martin keown are the only ones


----------



## Northerner (May 14, 2009)

sofaraway said:


> bobby charlton, martin keown are the only ones



Interesting ones - was this something to do with the football you play?


----------



## sofaraway (May 14, 2009)

bobby charlton was when I went on stadium tour of Old Trafford, my nan called him over because she used to work with his cousin/niece/some relative and got him talking to us. 

martin keown was in a macdonalds in oxford

I have played with/against some of the England ladies team


----------



## Northerner (May 14, 2009)

Another one I remember is Sebastian Coe. He used to live just down the road from me when I lived in Sheffield, and used to train by running up the (very steep!) hill that I lived on (Roslin Road, if you're in Sheffield - short, but v. steep!)


----------



## mikep1979 (May 14, 2009)

mine are mostley footballers lol i have met ian rush john aldridge jan molby kevin keegan bruce grobberlar to name a few lol


----------



## aymes (May 14, 2009)

I've met Sting, Prince Charles, Stephen Fry, David Jason, Sanjeev Bashkar and Maggie Smith!


----------



## aymes (May 14, 2009)

oooh, and Kevin Spacey!


----------



## Corrine (May 14, 2009)

I've never met anyone famous......


----------



## Northerner (May 14, 2009)

aymes said:


> I've met Sting, Prince Charles, Stephen Fry, David Jason, Sanjeev Bashkar and Maggie Smith!



I can imagine that you might have met all those at the same party! Jealous re: Stephen Fry, he is one of my all-time heros - perhaps I should move to Norwich!


----------



## aymes (May 14, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I can imagine that you might have met all those at the same party! Jealous re: Stephen Fry, he is one of my all-time heros - perhaps I should move to Norwich!



Lol, most of them have been through work actually, I work for a very well known charity which gets a lot of 'celebrity' support so I tend to meet them at fundrasing events. I also used to do tv and film acting when I was a child (ooh get me!) so I met a couple through that.


----------



## Tezzz (May 15, 2009)

I can only think of ten...

I met Kenny Everett at Capital Radio London. Still got the Capital Gold mug he gave me!
Also Duncan Goodhew the swimmer came in for petrol at a garage I worked in.
Ernie Wise at Allders of Croydon just after Eric Morcombe had died doing a promotion.
June Brown from Eastenders at my Karaoke venue.
Dora Bryan, actress was one of my regular passengers.
Peter Ellis, actor from The Bill was a regular passenger.
Leo Sayer promoting something named after him.
Carol Barnes the newsreader was presenting awards at one of my employers dinners.
Dave Lynn who starred in my favourite film and I've got the photo!
Terry Waite, the church envoy who was released in 1991. Met him at Covent Garden where his MG car had been restored for him.

Beat that lot.


----------



## Caroline (May 15, 2009)

I met a few famous people:
David Suchet, he was such a gentleman, but if you see him in the street you wouldn't know him unless he did that distinctive walk!
Brian Blessed, I'm glad I was sitting when I met him or my knees woulf have turned to jelly, he has a gorgeous voice.
Bonnie Langford, very nice, brilliant posture
Sue Pollard, also very nice and as scatty as her cahrecter in Hi Di Hi
Bamber Gascoin and Magnus Magnusun i didn't like
Germain Greer, all the ladies got on with her

Also seen quite a few celebs out like James Villiers, Stephen Lewis (Blakey from On The Busses) George Mellee, Bernerd Breslaw, Sandy Toksvig and Adam Hart Davis


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 15, 2009)

Kenny Thomas
Craig Smith
Nigel Spackman
Lord lucan

pretty poor list T.B.H.


----------



## Caroline (May 15, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> Kenny Thomas
> Craig Smith
> Nigel Spackman
> Lord lucan
> ...



But you can still drop names, and we are all famous for five minutes on these forums...


----------



## Northerner (May 15, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> ...Lord lucan
> 
> pretty poor list T.B.H.



You're kidding, right? You're 37 and he went missing in 1974...or do you know something that we don't?


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 15, 2009)

Northerner said:


> You're kidding, right? You're 37 and he went missing in 1974...or do you know something that we don't?



MMmmm yes good point Northerner !!!!!!


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 15, 2009)

Northerner said:


> You're kidding, right? You're 37 and he went missing in 1974...or do you know something that we don't?



sorry, i was getting him mixed up with Lord Snooty out of the Beano


----------



## Caroline (May 15, 2009)

Northerner said:


> You're kidding, right? You're 37 and he went missing in 1974...or do you know something that we don't?



Was there another Lord Lucan thoe that took over when this one went missing?


----------



## Corrine (May 15, 2009)

Corrine said:


> I've never met anyone famous......



That was a little white lie - Ive met Chris Tarrant a few times.


----------



## katie (May 15, 2009)

chris akabusi


----------



## Northerner (May 15, 2009)

katie said:


> chris akabusi



I met Denise Lewis at an athletics meet once, whilst she was still competing. I have *never*, before or since met someone with such an incredible body - a real Amazon! Better go and lie down now I've remembered that!


----------



## Freddie99 (May 15, 2009)

Johnson Beharry VC. I have a signed copy of his book aswell! He came to talk to our school and signed books for us at the end. I even got a hand shake


----------



## Caroline (May 15, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I met Denise Lewis at an athletics meet once, whilst she was still competing. I have *never*, before or since met someone with such an incredible body - a real Amazon! Better go and lie down now I've remembered that!



I thought you were in love with Kate Bush, or have you given her up for soemone more athletic?


----------



## Northerner (May 15, 2009)

Caroline said:


> I thought you were in love with Kate Bush, or have you given her up for soemone more athletic?



We have a very open relationship...


----------



## katie (May 15, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I met Denise Lewis at an athletics meet once, whilst she was still competing. I have *never*, before or since met someone with such an incredible body - a real Amazon! Better go and lie down now I've remembered that!



You find that attractive? I would hate to look too muscley hehe


----------



## Northerner (May 15, 2009)

katie said:


> You find that attractive? I would hate to look too muscley hehe



She wasn't so much muscly, as extremely well toned! Bit like me, really...


----------



## katie (May 15, 2009)

Northerner said:


> She wasn't so much muscly, as extremely well toned! Bit like me, really...



she has a six pack though lol, pics please northerner...


----------



## Copepod (May 15, 2009)

I met Chris Bonnington (mountaineer) when he picked me up, when I was hitch-hiking in the Lake District around 1988. I met Mike Stroud (polar explorer and doctor) when he and his partner had been given / picked up the worng map on KIMM Clyde Muirsheil 2001 - they had to wait in my tent until we got the correct checkpoints via radio. On another KIMM / OMM in Lake District 2005, Ran Fiennes' wife turned up at overnight campsite, but he didn't finish day 1. David Bellamy came to open a school field centre in Mid Wales in late 1970s / early 1980s, despite having an arm in plaster.


----------



## mikep1979 (May 15, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I met Denise Lewis at an athletics meet once, whilst she was still competing. I have *never*, before or since met someone with such an incredible body - a real Amazon! Better go and lie down now I've remembered that!



i defo like denise lewis to northerner


----------



## MarcLister (May 15, 2009)

Mr Motivator. A schoolmate's dad ran a WHSmith on the outskirts of London and booked Mr M. I went along.


----------



## litto-miss-loz (May 18, 2009)

I have met Colin & Justin (decorator people) and the macdonald brothers (x factor)

Jealous or what??? 

haha


----------



## Northerner (May 19, 2009)

litto-miss-loz said:


> I have met Colin & Justin (decorator people) and the macdonald brothers (x factor)
> 
> Jealous or what???
> 
> haha



You name-dropper, you!


----------



## Caroline (May 19, 2009)

I met David Starkey the other day, he is a guest cirator because we have an exhibition on about Henry VIII at the British Library. If he was still alive Henry VIII would be 500 years old!


----------



## litto-miss-loz (May 19, 2009)

Northerner said:


> You name-dropper, you!



haha lol


----------



## Einstein (May 19, 2009)

Ok, a list of ones I can recall meeting socially and not to do with work, as I can't mention them...

Alan Ball, Geoff Hurst, Ben Elton, Rowan Atkinson, Martin Clunes, Steve Jobs (Apple co-founder and CEO), Bill Gates, Michael Winner..

And there my memory draws a blank, there are others, some are through work, others not through work, need to be careful about the divide.

All were charming people, except for one or two who considered they were somewhere beyond everyone else. Probably the two most pleasant down to earth gentlemen and characters were Alan Ball and Geoff Hurst, plus the other members of the 1966 team I had the privilege to meet.


----------



## Northerner (May 19, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Ok, a list of ones I can recall meeting socially and not to do with work, as I can't mention them...
> 
> Alan Ball, Geoff Hurst, Ben Elton, Rowan Atkinson, Martin Clunes, Steve Jobs (Apple co-founder and CEO), Bill Gates, Michael Winner..
> 
> ...



Were Steve Jobs and Bill Gates in the pub at the same time? I like Martin Clunes and Rowan, and imagine them both to be nice guys, so I'm guessing who the 'aloof' ones were...

I still remember the '66 World Cup - playing with my World Cup Willie*

* _Oi! He was the mascot - a Lion!_


----------



## mikep1979 (May 19, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Were Steve Jobs and Bill Gates in the pub at the same time? I like Martin Clunes and Rowan, and imagine them both to be nice guys, so I'm guessing who the 'aloof' ones were...
> 
> I still remember the '66 World Cup - playing with my World Cup Willie*
> 
> * _Oi! He was the mascot - a Lion!_



lol yeah we believe you northerner!!!!!!! 

*admin see he now admits to liking to play with his willie!!!!*


----------



## Einstein (May 19, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Were Steve Jobs and Bill Gates in the pub at the same time? I like Martin Clunes and Rowan, and imagine them both to be nice guys, so I'm guessing who the 'aloof' ones were...
> 
> I still remember the '66 World Cup - playing with my World Cup Willie*
> 
> * _Oi! He was the mascot - a Lion!_


 
Northerner,

Sorry Gates and Jobs weren't in the pub at the sametime, although, ooops they shouldn't really be on this list, although they can actually be on both lists.

As for Martin Clunes and Rowan Atkinson they were great, as too was Ben Elton, now, who else was there... hmmm ok, enough said.

Well one of them might have been ok with he didn't squeek and used deodrant, ok, a good wash once a week would have been a better option, even if he didn't have the time to shower daily.

Right, I'm stopping there.


----------



## miker147258 (May 24, 2009)

aymes said:


> oooh, and Kevin Spacey!



Hi did you do a skydive , I did one for the Epilepsy chairty , I had this when I was 13 they were then grand mal  glad to say I was all clear when the skydive was done , now that was in 2001 , I am glad now that I did this as 2007 thats when doctors found I had Osterarthritis the diabetes came 2008 


Miker


----------



## aymes (May 25, 2009)

miker147258 said:


> Hi did you do a skydive , I did one for the Epilepsy chairty , I had this when I was 13 they were then grand mal  glad to say I was all clear when the skydive was done , now that was in 2001 , I am glad now that I did this as 2007 thats when doctors found I had Osterarthritis the diabetes came 2008
> 
> 
> Miker



yep, did my skydive on Feb this year, just for me though, not for charity. Hoping to get the chance to do another one soon.


----------



## carolyn (May 25, 2009)

I have had lunch with Prince Charles, see Tony O'Shea (dart player.He stay at my hotel when he is in town) and a lot of his associates, Andy Fordham, Daryl Fitton, John Walton, Martin Adams, Mervyn King etc, (can you tell I am a fan of darts ummm)
Members of the Heartbeat programme, saw them filming also cast of The Royal saw them filming as well.
and of course the famouse mouse of all Micky Mouse and Minnie.
________
Anal Webcams


----------



## mikep1979 (May 26, 2009)

carolyn said:


> I have had lunch with Prince Charles, see Tony O'Shea (dart player.He stay at my hotel when he is in town) and a lot of his associates, Andy Fordham, Daryl Fitton, John Walton, Martin Adams, Mervyn King etc, (can you tell I am a fan of darts ummm)
> Members of the Heartbeat programme, saw them filming also cast of The Royal saw them filming as well.
> and of course the famouse mouse of all Micky Mouse and Minnie.



wow im a jelous!!!!!!! im a huge darts fan and would love to meet merv!!!!!!!! i have met phil "the power" taylor and also john "boy" walton. so was merv as nice as he seems???


----------



## carolyn (May 26, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> wow im a jelous!!!!!!! im a huge darts fan and would love to meet merv!!!!!!!! i have met phil "the power" taylor and also john "boy" walton. so was merv as nice as he seems???



Merv is a gent. He gives his fans time and i have never seen him say no to an autograph or picture. Now he's moved over I tend not to see him that often. You tend to leave players alone when they are in practice  but that is general status in darts. Ted Hankey (the count)gave me a pair of dracular teeth and said for your old age you may need them ha ha ha. I have some phots do you want any, let me have an address and I can send you them? I only have a couple so please don't all rush and ask.
________
Da Buddha Vaporizer


----------



## mikep1979 (May 26, 2009)

carolyn said:


> Merv is a gent. He gives his fans time and i have never seen him say no to an autograph or picture. Now he's moved over I tend not to see him that often. You tend to leave players alone when they are in practice  but that is general status in darts. Ted Hankey (the count)gave me a pair of dracular teeth and said for your old age you may need them ha ha ha. I have some phots do you want any, let me have an address and I can send you them? I only have a couple so please don't all rush and ask.



still dead jelous!!!! hehehehehe

if i pm you my email addy can you send them pics to me??


----------



## carolyn (May 26, 2009)

Hi Mike
I have sent you a private message. 
________
OREGON MARIJUANA DISPENSARY


----------



## rossi_mac (May 26, 2009)

Well there's a lot of name droppers out there.

I thought this was an easy one, then I thought, who have I actually met, like properly spoken to? So I guess I haven't really met anyone truely famous.

But my biggest claim to fame is that I was a ballboy at Wimbledon in the early nineties, and lead out the gaurd of honour for the ladies final and spoke to the royals very briefly!

Actually I once sat next to an ex chelsea footballer (I forget the name)at a mates wedding, surprisingly he's now a cabby!!

I'm sure I've met some famous people but I was probably drunk at the time, woops!


----------

